# Arimidex



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 21, 2010)

Should i take arimidex during my next cyce, or just have it on hand in case of gyno?

Cuz i hear it can hinder your gains a lot due to the reduced estrogen..

i mean less water would be nice, but if it will make me gain a few less pounds of muscle in the end..im not looking to take it..


----------



## Marat (Oct 21, 2010)

Are you not planning on using any AI?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 21, 2010)

Marat^
I was planning on running Arimidex as my AI, but don't want it to hinder my gains.. Besides helping with my water weight and reducing my chances of getting gyno..is there really any other reason to use it besides just as a precaution?

I am not sure if i am that prone to estrogen, but my left nipple has become a little puffy a few weeks, i think it may just be from the excess water though because they aren't itchy, no bumps or anytihng! thank god


----------



## MDR (Oct 21, 2010)

I would run it, just keep the dosage as low as possible.  Many years ago I did cycles without anything else, and I really don't think a bit of A-dex changes how much you gain at all.  I think it makes the cycle much more comfortable, personally.  I am not Gyno prone at all, but you do not want to mess with that possibility.  Better to just prevent it up front, and get rid of the bloat in the process.


----------



## unclem (Oct 21, 2010)

^^^^i agree with you on it hindering your muscle size, but if your nips are getting sensitive use the adex at .25mg eod or ed depending less is best with ais.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 21, 2010)

hmm ok good advice guys. And with arimidex you don't even have to take it ED do you since the half life..instead of .5mg ED i can just take 1mg EOD right?

cuz i have 1mg tabs that are IMPOSSIBLE to split without some pieces chipping off...

And is it possible to get a gyno lump, the ones that NEED to be removed, before noticing any symptoms such as puffy or itchy nips? Can you just wake up all the sudden with irreversible gyno?


----------



## MDR (Oct 21, 2010)

1mg EOD should be fine, depending on your dosages of gear.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 21, 2010)

500mgsTestE/wk
300mgsTrenE/wk
100mgsAdrol/day


----------



## Marat (Oct 21, 2010)

any anti-prolactins to deal with the tren?


----------



## MDR (Oct 21, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> 500mgsTestE/wk
> 300mgsTrenE/wk
> 100mgsAdrol/day



Looks good.  I might up the test a bit, but that's just me.  Adrol can cause a lot of bloat, so I think you'll find the Adex useful.  Your size will blow up on it for sure.  Marat is right about the Prolactin for the 19 Nor.  Some never run a 19 Nor without Prami or Caber.


----------



## unclem (Oct 21, 2010)

i agree with mdr i would up the test e a little but again thats just my opinion. take all our opinions and see wat best fits u.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 21, 2010)

i would like to up the test, but its a hybrid steorids.. 150mgsTren/250mgsTest per ml..

i could order a 3rd vial but and take 1.5 ml 2X per week.. making it 750mgs test and 450mgs of tren... you don feel that is to much trenbolone?


----------



## MDR (Oct 21, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i would like to up the test, but its a hybrid steorids.. 150mgsTren/250mgsTest per ml..
> 
> i could order a 3rd vial but and take 1.5 ml 2X per week.. making it 750mgs test and 450mgs of tren... you don feel that is to much trenbolone?



Yep-One of the reasons I hate blends.


----------



## Db52280 (Oct 29, 2010)

On a cycle I read and am planning on doing it said 1mg daily of Arimindex. The cycle is:

400 test
100 Anadrol
200 Deca


----------



## showtime104 (Dec 7, 2010)

100 drol that seems like a lot that might be a lil hard on the kidney's. I have been told to never go over 50mg of anadrol a day and thats by more than a couple people! but Im new to this so do what you do!


----------

